# Rumor and Calypso



## mjp1036 (Sep 16, 2011)

I'm off on an off campus project for 7 weeks and left my ratties with my friend (who also has her own rats so they are in good hands), and so I've been missing them a lot and found this site to make up for my current lack of rats.

They are my first rats that I bought from Petco around christmas time so they are roughly just under a year old now i think (They were supposed to be around 2 months old when I got them). The hooded is Rumor, she is really energetic, loves getting into trouble and climbing everywhere. The PEW is Calypso who is a little more relaxed and doesn't climb much compared to Rumor.

I have a Martin's Rat Highrise which seems a bit small for them. I want to get a much bigger cage and possibly get more ratties as well. As a college student I don't have a whole lot of money to spend on a new cage but I'm hoping to get something for around $100, but if I have to I might end up spending a little more than that (200 is way too much in my opinion). Any suggestions for a bigger cage? I was also wondering if ferret/critter nation cages could be taken apart to be transported (i travel to and from college every couple months).


----------



## Rat Attack (Sep 16, 2011)

Those are some great looking ratties, love their names too


----------



## HoneyRose (Sep 7, 2011)

Love their names too. Calypso looks like a Himalayan with her lil nose marking so cute! As always I recommend looking on Amazon.com they have great prices on cages and free shipping. I believe most of the good quality ferret cages can fold up for easy storage and transporting.


----------



## mjp1036 (Sep 16, 2011)

Thanks! I was thinking of naming one of my future rats Theif. Just so I can yell out, "Get back here Theif!"

I took a look on Amazon like you said and found some cages around what I'm looking for (unfortunately they are easily over $100 like I expected). One of the ones that caught my eye was this one:
http://www.amazon.com/Marshall-Fold...s=pet-supplies&ie=UTF8&qid=1316788174&sr=1-18
It says it's made for being folded up and looks just like what I was hoping for, but a few of the reviews make me wonder if it's worth the buy. One of them said the wheels fell off in a matter of weeks and that pieces of the cage were not fully welded properly or had cracks in the plastic. There is a couple reviews though that says it's a great cage, easily set up, and perfectly intact. I hate reading contradictory reviews, they make everything confusing ???


----------



## Maltey (Jun 26, 2011)

That cage looks amazing! As long as it's not rubbish mind! You have really beautiful girls, and I also love their names!


----------



## jadeangel (Jan 7, 2009)

Critter Nation and Ferret Nation are awesome cages, they're easy to clean and fun to decorate but make transportation slightly more difficult as the cage pieces are still rather large for moving back and forth. I still remember being shocked when I got my cage in and I was in awe at the size of the shipping box.

You might also want to look into Martin's cages, they're decently priced and good sized. Just make sure you order the powder coating, since rat urine plus galvanized metal means rust and stinkyness. I've heard lots of good things about these cages and just a note... the pictures on the website are older, and the doors are now much larger


----------

